# remove google profile associated with ICS on touchpad



## jephyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Is there a way to remove the google profile that I used to log into android market/gmail/etc? I'm going let a family member to borrow my touchpad with ICS installed, but want to remove all the associated content (gmail, contacts, android profile, etc). Thanks.


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Settings > accounts and sync > click the account to remove > settings > remove account


----------



## Weston (Jan 22, 2012)

litdroid said:


> Settings > accounts and sync > click the account to remove > settings > remove account


I think it won't let you remove your account without also removing all your apps. Something like a factory reset is required?


----------



## locusto03 (Aug 9, 2011)

This may be overkill, but you could make a nandroid backup and do a full wipe. Once you get the TP back, you can simply restore the backup.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

locusto03 said:


> This may be overkill, but you could make a nandroid backup and do a full wipe. Once you get the TP back, you can simply restore the backup.


That's the best idea. That way when you get it back it will be just the way you had it. All the settings and such

Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm I would test it out but fairly sure it will just let you remove the account. I don't feel like making a backup and testing that myself right now either way though.


----------



## Weston (Jan 22, 2012)

litdroid said:


> Hmm I would test it out but fairly sure it will just let you remove the account. I don't feel like making a backup and testing that myself right now either way though.


I had a simliar situation to the OP's when I set up a relatives Touchpad with CM7. It required a factory reset to unlink the primary gmail account (I was temporarily using my own which also had my credit card on file). I think there may are workarounds that can be found with a search. It seems posts 4 and 5 would be easiest.


----------



## jephyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the posts. Removing the account only removes gmail information (contacts, calendar, etc). It does NOT remove the apps.


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Ha I knew it!


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey this article may help you without doing a factory reset:

http://www.sleetherz.com/2011/05/how-to-change-gmail-account-on-android-market-without-factory-reset/


----------

